# Got a couple questions???



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok since I rolled my brute and broke my wrist I cant ride for a couple weeks. So I have a bunch of little projects i want to do. 

1 fan switch 
2 temp gauge 
3 catch can.


1 Ok first I have been reading some posts and everyone seems to do this diff. I want to put a switch that has a light so I know when its running. I want it to come on regular and when I want it what is the best way?

2 I bought a sweet digital temp gauge off ebay its blue led. It is a elec sensor. Where is the best way to hook it up on the hose or drill and tap in the housing?? 

3 this is the one that scares me lol i got the catch can is the shifter the best place to put it?? some guys r running it back to the air box some to the pod with a filter.

oh i never did the gas tank vent just remember that.

Thanks guys


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

as far as the fan switch is is simple get a 3 prong switch ground it to frame run wire from switch to fan and run a wire from battery to switch that way when the bike is off you can still turn the fan on without drawing much more juice and for temp gauge i have one too i need to do others will chime in there and catch can im still debating on whether or not to do it myself


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a electric C2 temp gauge that lights up blue and it looks pretty good....I hooked it up in the hose but its not right....the temp is off by about 20-30 degrees but don't know y! I don't think thats from hooking it into the hose, just that something else is off somewhere.

scott


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> as far as the fan switch is is simple get a 3 prong switch ground it to frame run wire from switch to fan and run a wire from battery to switch that way when the bike is off you can still turn the fan on without drawing much more juice and for temp gauge i have one too i need to do others will chime in there and catch can im still debating on whether or not to do it myself


He wants one w/ a light it will have more wires than just that... lol. 


If it were me I'd just wire it up so the light part works, as normal.

for the fan part, Id just splice into each side of the sensor on the rad, that turns the fan on, your just making another way for the loop to close.

Either way mentioned will work fine though.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

sjf323 said:


> I have a electric C2 temp gauge that lights up blue and it looks pretty good....I hooked it up in the hose but its not right....the temp is off by about 20-30 degrees but don't know y! I don't think thats from hooking it into the hose, just that something else is off somewhere.
> 
> scott


If you have a single wire temp sensor that you have spliced into a radiator hose the sending unit may not be getting a ground. Some electrical temp senders work by changing the ohm value to ground as the temp changes. Some produce millivolts as they heat up. either way I'd run a ground to it.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> If you have a single wire temp sensor that you have spliced into a radiator hose the sending unit may not be getting a ground. Some electrical temp senders work by changing the ohm value to ground as the temp changes. Some produce millivolts as they heat up. either way I'd run a ground to it.


I will have to try that...


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Seen it some where, They hooked temp. gauge light to head light wiring,So light on gauge isnt on during day light.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

ok got the fan switch hooked up. 3 prong switch hooked up one to ground on battery one to the blue wire on the fan the other one to the orange acc. Ran the fuel vent to the pod. 

I changed my snorks from the short ones to ones about even with the handle bars.

my catch can was not sealed so i put rvt all around it. Oh i sealed up the pull cord. 

2marro Iam going to tackle the temp swicth. anyone know the best way to drain all the antifreeze??


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

What I done was pull the hose off of the water pump when I done my temp gauge.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

wow been reading catch can threads for 2 hours iam lost now lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

rapalapaul said:


> wow been reading catch can threads for 2 hours iam lost now lol


They had me at hello too.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

On the temp gauge sender you can drill and tap the thermostat housing just as easy as going and finding/ buying all the fittings to put together the T for inline, cleaner look to me and you dont have to worry about running a ground wire to it

Theres nothing to the catch can, im using the YFZ can and dont really like it to much, works fine but the main thing I dont like about it is the 3/8" vent off it I think its too small consitering the factory vent hose is 5/8"s. I havent had any problems with so far so guess its fine but im going to make one before to long to change it so ill feel better about it!!!


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

so how did u run urs?? theres like 10 diff ways to the front cylinder to the back the write up on here in the how 2s has it just going back into the overflow. ??? i was going nuts reading all the different ways. iam going to tap the housing for the temp guage thats y i bought a elec. one it only has 3 wires red black green.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

On catch can I have the vent from motor going to the middle barb, the drain back to motor on bottom (which I have going to the inspection plate on front cylinder intake side), then the vent on top going to the pod, you can run the vent to the airbox if wanted. Also some say its better to run the drain to the back cylinder because it drains to the bottom of the motor better.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

got my temp gauge done today tapped it into the housing it worked great looks like it was ment to go there. Stupid bike the bike gets up to 197 then the fan comes on till 195 then shuts off. Iam glad i did the fan switch mod. I filled everything back up with engine ice. iam still not sure if iam going to do the catch can mod i have never got oil in my air box


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Making head way, your getting it all done, my fan doesnt come on until a little after 210 and really haven't payed attention when it goes off

If your not getting oil in the air box then I personally wouldn't worry about it, just run it like is

Mine was weird it didn't start blowing oil in airbox until after I snorkeled it, never had a problem until after then!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

rapalapaul said:


> 2marro Iam going to tackle the temp swicth. anyone know the best way to drain all the antifreeze??


too late now but there is a drain plug for the coolant on the w/p housing it looks like a little bolt! 

And as far as the catch can mod. Well I'm sorry that its come to this point.
Yes there is a lot to consider which one to chooses from. 
as long as you run a catch can and have a breather that is filtered either to the pod or to the air box it really don't mater its just a preface in theory, run at lest 1 if not 2 valve cover vents and no it don't mater if you have it or them as a drain or breather or both quite frankly any 1 of the catch can mods is better then stock and they all work.

Once again i'm sorry for any confusion I may have costed to the catch can mods.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its all part of learning FABMAN. If we didn't try different things we would never know what works best.I do agree that adding the extra vent to one or both of the inspection plates has to be a good thing. That way if the crank case vent does get blocked with oil at least the engine can still vent through the added inspection plate vent line.

Also another thing that adds to the confusion of this catch can mystery is the fact that stock vs stock some people have the "oil in air box" problem much worse then others. So what works for one person my not be the answer for another.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

No need to be sorry like metal man said its all in learning. I thank everyone on mimb fr tryn new things. Iam going to hold off maybe on th catch can depends if i have time to do it. I have never got oil in my air box and i run my oil to the full line. I dont do much water riding up here in the north. I do have some pics of the temp guage mod for u guys


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thats the best way right there. good job.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks iam about to drill the hole in my plastic wish me luck lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Why???


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i guess he means to mount the temperature gauge. that's a nice job tappin that housing, by the way.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice location for fan switch. megusto


----------



## waterdog (Jun 6, 2009)

can you tap the thermostat housing on the 08 brute 750?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yes


----------



## waterdog (Jun 6, 2009)

where is the best place to tap it? because my housing does not look like the one in the picture on the first page.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

not sure but it thought i read somewhere u can only tap 05-07 not sure


----------



## waterdog (Jun 6, 2009)

i sure dont see a good place to make it work, if any one has done it please let me know or send pic.


----------

